# Shadow's Gate Session 14 The path of the dead



## Dumok (Jul 18, 2011)

Session 14 
Mission report 9
Written by Gordoga of the Silent Voice
Spring 12-13 296 CY
Party Roster:
    Soveliss (Half elven Ranger-Team Leader)
    Tursomog the Ripper (Hobgoblin Cleric of Maglubiyet)
    Apprentice Cyrro of the Yellow (Elven Wizard)
    Weycailin (Half elven Monster trainer and his Gargoyle "Apprentice" Grzah)
    Gerard (Human Mercenary-War blade)
    Deputy Constable Artemis Eburi (Human Rogue)
    Brother Ishmael (Halfling Monk)
Primary Objectives: Explore the ruins of Shadow’s Deep to determine what the orcs are seeking within the Goblin-Blight.

Secondary Mission Objectives:
          -locate any artifacts or knowledge which may prove useful in determining the fate of Hexe-Kaiser Shadow

                -Determine the number  of Goblinoids who may be sympathetic to the Reich and wish to rejoin.

                -Map the complex to see if new tunnels were created.

                -Locate, if possible, the Lady Ambrose, Priestess of Ilmatar.

                -Deal With any Of the barbaric goblinoids such as Bug Bears and Norkers as well as any other monsters that have taken residence within Shadow’s Deep.

Report:

    Shortly before the expedition squad retired for the evening, I had inadvertantly attracted attention whilst I was approaching the base camp. I had managed to avoid detection as the party began to search, since I did not wish to reveal my presence as of yet.

Spring 13:
    One the party had rested, Soveliss, Ishmael, Gerard, and Artemis announced that they had grown stronger and wiser from their current experiences, and the squad made their way back to the fifth floor to investigate. 
    They had eventually encountered a small group of norkers, and at once began the offensive, striking quickly until four out of six had been beaten. Two females had surrendered, and were questioned. One had finally revealed that Shadows Deep descended NINE levels beneath the surface. that and the next four levels appear to be populated with undead such as Ghouls, Zombies, skeletons, and Invading orcs. However, the female norkers did not provide any new information to the party and were released by the party.

    Eventually, the party found their way to a door on the fifth level, Soveliss leaned against it where he heard a voice saying "They are here, get ready...". Gerard, apparently in search of adventure, kicks the door in, shoving Soveliss aside. Much to his chagrin, he is greeted by a flurry of arrows, shot by waiting goblin archers. Several had pierced his skin when Artemis quickly entered and determined that they were goblin archers in service to the Reich! Both Soveliss and Artemis quickly briefed the commanding officer of their mission to investigate Shadow-Deep. The archers believed and had brought the party to meet none other than Snicker himself. Snicker had sat in a large throne like chair, and listened to the party. His tribe had been charged to protect the stronghold as much as they could. However, they eventually realised that they could sell the scavenged material from various expeditions to the Deep. Snicker then offered to sell some of his scavenged goods, some of which included items of alchemical and master-work!
 When asked about the Lady Ambrose, Snicker indicated that the priestess of Ilmatar had often visited for supplies, indicating that she had come across some interesting knowledge that she was unwilling to talk about at this time. Once they had the items they wished to purchase, Snicker then allowed them to enter the stair case leading them to the Sixth floor.

    Level Six: the path of the undead...

    As the party descends, they finally make their way to the Sixth floor. The tunnels showed themselves to be even more confusing tangle of curved corridors than the previous floors. The party quickly began to investigate, And almost immediately encountered a room where three foul smelling humanoids resided. They appeared to be emaciated, purple-skinned humanoids. when Waycailin first spotted them, he firmly announced they were Svart-Alfs. This assertion was firmly rebuffed by Tursomog who announced that they were not dark elves, but Hobgoblins who had been turned into Ghouls! The ghouls charged at the party, one Ripping into Soveliss, fortunately his potent fortitude prevented the ghoul's paralytic poison from taking effect! Soveliss struck back and the party began the fight in earnest. The First ghoul was taken down and Tursomog stepped forward full of faith, Shouting out profane prayers to Maglubiyet who answered with bolts of hellish-green flame incinerating the Ghouls within moments!
The party continued their march forward, until finally encountering a troop of Orcs, led by a powerful looking member of their kind. Having the advantage of surprise, The party rips into the barbaric brutes, albeit with one mis-step by Tursomog who not only missed his quarry, but nearly missed Gerard. However the Orc Troop felt the full might of the Reich and they were dispatched. I was so excited at the sight of the last orc being defeated I wound up shouting aloud "By the Hexe-Kaiser! That was incredible!"


----------

